# Some green thing



## Becky (Feb 18, 2008)

Right well, woke up at 4am and cant sleep, started going through some site photos for work and found some nonsense I was messing with when I wasn't getting on with my work.... given me something to do now in my insomnia though...








<goes to look for something else to do to induce sleep>


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 19, 2008)

But why is this a "blooper"?
Or is it just a "snapshot"? Doesn't look like one. Looks composed and taken with consideration about DOF!


----------



## Puscas (Feb 19, 2008)

Corinna: no reference in your comment to the thread title? I'm in shock! :mrgreen:

I like the picture. Don't ask me why, but it belongs in a cookbook. 







pascal


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 19, 2008)

"in shock", eh?

Well, I thought that FOR ONCE I'd refrain from referring to the colour mentioned in the title. Just this once ... and again it was wrong.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 19, 2008)

Maybe it is a blooper because it is upside down? (we all know Becky is upside down herself sometimes ...) 









would not consider it a real blooper though


----------



## Becky (Feb 19, 2008)

Lol thanks for the comments! And its not upside down it was on a bush and they were hanging downward... though I did rotate 90 degrees to landscape... it was originally hanging in from the left through some railing...


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 19, 2008)

Becky said:


> .. though *I did rotate 90 degrees *to landscape... it was originally hanging in from the left through some railing...




I knew something was wrong 

just imagining you yourself rotating


----------



## Battou (Feb 19, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Maybe it is a blooper because it is upside down? (we all know Becky is upside down herself sometimes ...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is exactly what I thought word for word.

I think it's only a blooper cuz she is tired....Snapshots and Bloopers/Landscape and Nature...any one could make that oops after not sleeping in twentysome odd hours. it's the _"and"_ blame the and


----------



## Becky (Feb 19, 2008)

I think you're all too kind lol!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 19, 2008)

Becky said:


> I think you're all too kind lol!



You prefer us to be un-kind 

Becky


----------



## Becky (Feb 19, 2008)

Yup :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 19, 2008)

Wait, I'll just get those handcuffs again ...


----------



## Becky (Feb 19, 2008)

Öhm...!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 19, 2008)

Becky said:


> Öhm...!



Your use of Umlauts gets better and better  

:thumbup:

:mrgreen:


----------



## Becky (Feb 19, 2008)

Why thank you


----------

